

The Paradox of Choice Illustrated with Jam Tasting - karzeem
http://blogs.intel.com/research/2007/10/parallel_programming_environme.html

======
maurycy
It reminds me Fromm's Escape from Freedom.

------
chaostheory
this reminds me of java web frameworks and one of the reasons why I left it...
well hadoop brought me back =)

